# Pinhead



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Look what I rescued from the attic. 

I had this mask sculpted for me for a haunted hay ride I did back in the early 90's. Thought I should take a few pictures before it deteriorates any further. It's yellowing and a little distorted. At the time, I applied black flock around the entire collar area and sprayed a clear UV reactive coating on the head so it would glow under black lights. The pins took me a while to mount. I since then discarded the entire black costume that I created out of black flocked fabric but saved the head.

Good times. I shall never get that old shrunken mask on my fat head again!
Thanks for the memories!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wish you had pictures of you wearing it at the haunt Lunatic! That is really very cool! Pinhead is such an icon of Halloween....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is awssss!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks guys.
I wish I had pictures of the costume to share. I wish we had digital photography back then.


----------

